# There She Is!!



## Tomatochu (Feb 1, 2011)

I looked for a thread about this series, but I couldn't find one. So I made one! I just want to see what other people think of this series.

Parts:
Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4
Part 5

I really wanna know what other people think.


----------



## Aisling (Feb 1, 2011)

There wasn't a thread for this? I thought there was one... But since you looked and I just woke up I won't look for it since if there was a thread it's long dead now.

These are beautiful and amazing and the last one made me cry.


----------



## Dinru (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah, there was a thread for it, but it is dead.

Amaaaazing series though <3 Oh my.


----------



## Thorne (Feb 1, 2011)

There was a thread for this, I made it.

Still, There She Is!! is to date on of three things in the world that are holy to me, the two other being the Klonoa franchise and On Melancholy Hill by Gorillaz.


----------

